# MINI gathering in Italy



## cinoh (May 15, 2007)

Just got back yesterday from my European Delivery adventure. Picked up a fab 335i convertible and drove around Bavaria, Austria and Italy for a couple weeks. While visiting Sirmiano (sp?) Italy, a resort peninsula on Lake Garda, we came across this gathering of MINIs! Thought the forum here would like to see this!


----------



## BMW-Z4-FAN (Feb 25, 2010)

that is a wicked pic.
i wonder if it was for anything inparticluar other than just a mini gathering.


----------

